# Balloon hand.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Yesterday while doing some work in the garden, I got bitten by a spider (I think).

this morning my right hand is so swollen, I've lost my knuckles  . It's an attractive look.

Will post pictures later if for no other reason than to give you a laugh.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Kell said:


> Yesterday while doing some work in the garden, I got bitten by a spider (I think).
> 
> this morning my right hand is so swollen, I've lost my knuckles  . It's an attractive look.
> 
> Will post pictures later if for no other reason than to give you a laugh.


i've had this too .. When I lived in the US i used to come up like a puffer fish every time I went waterskiing and got bit by something or another. I took to introducing myself as john merrick...


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

My hubby had this in the summer - it's prob from an ant.

Get thee to A & E or your doctor if it doesn't go down quickly. It could turn very nasty!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I do seem to rteact to some things more than others.

Got bitten by a deer fly a couple of years ago, and from my elbow down to my fingers gradually got redder and more swollen. Eventually I couldn't even get my watch on it was that bad.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> I do seem to rteact to some things more than others.
> 
> Got bitten by a deer fly a couple of years ago, and from my elbow down to my fingers gradually got redder and more swollen. Eventually I couldn't even get my watch on it was that bad.


This seem's to be a problem peculiar to "southern softies" my advice...Move up north! :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Kell,

SG looks like your big bro :wink:



stephengreen said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I do seem to rteact to some things more than others.
> ...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Certainly you have an allergic reaction to the bite. Do you suffer from more allergies too?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I do seem to rteact to some things more than others.
> ...


Oi - I'm from Northumberland. [smiley=stupid.gif] :roll:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


mmm....moving south is akin to living in space. only the degradation of the body is faster south of Grantham than in orbit it would seem!


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

stephengreen said:


> This seem's to be a problem peculiar to "southern softies" my advice...Move up north! :lol:


Only to be plagued by swarms of the midge fly..

John


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

stephengreen said:


> mmm....moving south is akin to living in space. only the degradation of the body is faster south of Grantham than in orbit it would seem!


Isnt Lincolnshire down south somewhere :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Unless you're Scottish, you're a Southerner to me. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Kell said:


> Unless you're Scottish, you're a Southerner to me. :wink:


Exactly and even then you're foreign :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you're Scottish, you're a Southerner to me. :wink:
> ...


Too true.

:wink:


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

kell where do u live mate ? :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you're Scottish, you're a Southerner to me. :wink:
> ...


This place is full with bloody foreigners.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

vlastan said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


And their strange customs :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've now moved DOON SOOTH.

Which is where people from back home say that I live.

Anyway, back to the matter in hand - quite literally (did you see what I did there, because my hand's infected you see and...no one? Ah, I think I see my coat.

PS - please ignore the other cuts and scrapes, I'm not used to manual labour. Perhaps I am Southern after all.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/fists.gif

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/fists02.gif


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I trust your tetanus jabs are up to date :?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Kell, Get some anti-histamines down your neck rapid. My favoured approach is to take twice as many as it says in the pack - that usually seems to work for me!

I have developed an allergic reaction to bites after getting Horsefly, Wasp and Bee stings in the same weekend. If I can't nail it with Anti-Histamines and I go to the Doctor I finish up on about 3-4g of two different Antibiotics per day for a week which makes you feel far worse.

Touch wood though - I've been ok this year!!! Yaaay!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Get to the hospital.

He was unpacking a paddling pool and got biten by a spider. He hand turned into a balloon...much bigger than yours is currently...over about three days. It turns out he was biten by a brown widow spider. He got put on some drugs (antibiotics I think) and it quickly got it under control.

Don't leave it. It could get far worse. :?


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

have to agree with t'others and my first advice - as it's not gone down you do need to get antibiotic treatment for it. Hubs was on two diff lots for a week for his. They said it could literllay turn to serious blood poisoning within 30 seconds  told him he was lucky to get to casualty when he did - that would be about 18 hours or so after his bite.

Hope you are OK though


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Hope u are OK Kell, looks nasty

In 1986 I got bitten on ankle by some sort of horsefly when in Milan - within 2hr i couldn't walk and foot was going black... when i got back to UK next day went to A&E and they stuffed me full of antihistamines and antibiotics...took 2 weeks for swelling to subside...

Since then i find i tend to have an allergic reaction to any sort of insect bite, but if I know I'm going out biking or walking in the country a Clarityn tablet taken in the morning stops it completely...


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

3 top tips Kell

1. Antihistamine
2. Antibiotic
3. Elevate your hand (as in Sir Bobby in your atvar)
4. Spiders don't bite people

H


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

How many?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

How many?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

How many?


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> 3 top tips Kell
> 
> 1. Antihistamine
> 2. Antibiotic
> ...


Not true, There are two types of spider resident in the UK which bite and poison humans. It's a popular myth that we do not have venemous spiders.

One of them, lives in damp dark places and usually eats woodlice. If you are cleaning the garden you might get bitten by one of these. The second is very rare and probably came accross to the UK sometime in the 17th or 18th Centuries. It lives in undergroud dungeons and rarely bites humans. It has recently been found in Windor castle but it can be found elsewhere. This one rarely bites and it is very unlikely to have bitten in this case.

If you have been bitten by the likely spider then the effect is similar to a bee sting but there are two puncture wounds. It is not an issue unless you are allergic (which, despite modern myth is extremely rare). There is no antidote, becuase no-one dies (unless you get the allergic reaction).

If you don't have two puncture wounds, then its not a spider and more likely a biting fly (or which there are many species in the UK). A horsefly, will leave a curved flap of skin about 4mm accross (which can also look like a curved half moon cut) made from its very sharp biting mouthparts. If it's one of these, your swelling can grow enormous and you must seak immediate medical attention. However, its quite rare this time of year.

Most insect bites do not cause tetanus, especially in the UK.

However, you could be the first case of the black death in the UK for over 100 years................

Jim.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

jampott said:


> How many?


3 top tips (thought you were our resident expert on the use of English, jampott ) As Jim pointed out, tip four is indeed not only not top, but not a tip...I think he meant lock-jaw, rather than the black death though :roll:

H


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well it seems to have gone down a bit this morning. Hand still feels tight, bit nowhere near as bad as yesterday. Most of the heat and redness has gone too.

I'll just keep spreading the anti-histamine cream on.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > How many?
> ...


Hi H,

Did mean bubonic plague (or heamorragic fever or ebola) not lock-jaw (common name for tetanus).

It was a stupid thing for me to say anyway, just a bit of dark humour. :lol:

Jim.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Kell said:


> Well it seems to have gone down a bit this morning. Hand still feels tight, bit nowhere near as bad as yesterday. Most of the heat and redness has gone too.
> 
> I'll just keep spreading the anti-histamine cream on.


You've just turned into one of those southern softy shandy drinkers thats wot


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Yeh i've seen this before once the hand has stopped swelling it returns to normal size after a couple of days and then after a week all seems normal until it starts to feel like you've got a dead hand ( you know like pins and needles ) after a couple of days of this it drops off.

Good luck with the cream.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

L7C TT said:


> Yeh i've seen this before once the hand has stopped swelling it returns to normal size after a couple of days and then after a week all seems normal until it starts to feel like you've got a dead hand ( you know like pins and needles ) after a couple of days of this it drops off.
> 
> Good luck with the cream.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

L7C TT said:


> Yeh i've seen this before once the hand has stopped swelling it returns to normal size after a couple of days and then after a week all seems normal until it starts to feel like you've got a dead hand ( you know like pins and needles ) after a couple of days of this it drops off.
> 
> Good luck with the cream.


If it does, I'll send you it in the post just so that you can check to see if it's the same as the one you've seen before.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Could be it does get handed about 

I would use it as a hood ornament :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> 4. Spiders don't bite people


...rappers do? :wink:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

i thought it was Wappers :lol:


----------



## gunther73 (May 7, 2004)

bit late now, but if its still swollen, make sure you take your rings of your fingers as they can restrict circulation, leading to further swelling......vicious circle etc


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

Kell said:


> I've now moved DOON SOOTH.
> 
> Which is where people from back home say that I live.
> 
> ...


Cool 8)

Do you have heightened senses and a compelling need to climb walls?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Yes - and I can shoot sticky stuff too - though not from my hands.  :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> Yes - and I can shoot sticky stuff too - though not from my hands.  :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Eeeewwww :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

Kell said:


> Yes - and I can shoot sticky stuff too - though not from my hands.  :wink:


LOL :lol: :lol: good one :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Not as bad as your injury Kell, but i was playing golf on Sunday for the first time in years, and half way through, my partner said to me "We can stop if you get any blisters as i know how painful they can be".

I looked at my hand then and noticed a load of flesh hanging off!!! It doesn't hurt at all really, but isn't very attractive as i've got an inch square on the palm of my hand that's bright red, and a line going through the middle that's orange!

Another pleasant tale to enlighten you all :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That's not from Golf...


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Kell said:


> That's not from Golf...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I was clever enough this week to wear a glove :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > That's not from Golf...
> ...


Clever lad 8)


----------

